# Critique Bella, Clydie X



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

First, bless you for bringing her home. :clap::thumbsup::happydance:

She is quite nicely put together. I see no majors conformation flaws. She is rather mutton-withered, so may have trouble fitting her w/a saddle down the line, but she looks sturdy and up to any job.

You found yourself a nice project! Take your time and be careful in handling her, even though you have experience. Don't get hurt and don't rush:wink:


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

awwww cute! I love clyde crosses, I'm a fan of a big bum and a strong shoulder, but other than that I know nothing of conformation :lol:

Being an auction horse though, you may want to get her pregnancy tested when it is possible.. You know the story of auction horses "oh no, no way could she be pregnant" ... few months later oh look pretty baby.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Guys at the moment it isn't possible to have her preg tested because you can get that close to her! -- Oops didnt read it right, when it is possible i think it's likely we will! 

She is very nice natured but I am and will take it slow, i have all the time really. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

She's a beautiful little girl, and she looks nicely put together. With some muscle and work, I think she'll make an amazing multi-purpose horse.

As for the preg test - it could be a good idea in the future. I know a woman who bought two 'brumbies' sight unseen to be broken to harness. Turns out they were Clydesdale x QH's, and both popped out foals around 5 months later.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Tracer said:


> She's a beautiful little girl, and she looks nicely put together. With some muscle and work, I think she'll make an amazing multi-purpose horse.
> 
> As for the preg test - it could be a good idea in the future. I know a woman who bought two 'brumbies' sight unseen to be broken to harness. Turns out they were Clydesdale x QH's, and both popped out foals around 5 months later.



Eeek, i hope she isn't pregnant. But knowing that she came with another 20 odd including colts and stallions im hoping they were seperate but..


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I really like the look of her, shes so cute and innocent looking.

I second the going slowly with her even though your experienced... I have my fair share of experience but last night my mums horse reared up on the lead and struck out at my head, i had my helmet on and i managed to move but she come crashing down onto my foot, which is now broken in two places atleast.. woopee.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

HollyBubbles said:


> I really like the look of her, shes so cute and innocent looking.
> 
> I second the going slowly with her even though your experienced... I have my fair share of experience but last night my mums horse reared up on the lead and struck out at my head, i had my helmet on and i managed to move but she come crashing down onto my foot, which is now broken in two places atleast.. woopee.


 
Ouch, hope it isn't too painful! Speedy recovery..
no speed here


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I like her alot! She seems nicely put together. GOOD for you fro keeping her from the meat man. I'll second slow and easy with her lol. Congrats on a pretty girl. I'll also 3rd the pregnancy test heheheh


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

She's beautiful, let me run her nose today and touch the nose and of her halter. Then stood behind me while a 2m brown snake slithered in front of us. Scary moment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A git long in the back.. but a really nice horse. I would love to see some dressage on this horse. I had a Clyde Cross that I bought to save him from the meat auction when he was 16 years old. No one would buy him because he was too old. 

He outlived the seller.. and lived and could have worked under saddle.. until he was 38. 

This horse has a good eye. Take your time. Work this horse and I beleive you will have something very very nice. Love her bone. Not every draft cross gets the bone!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you Elena

I'm glad to know it wasn't just me! I though her conformation looked relatively fault free and so far nothing major 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

